# atv bow holder ideas?



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone make there own bow holders that mount to your atv rack? I'm tired of holding my bow while driving my quad and fear I'm gona scratch it! I like the ones kolpin makes that have the ratchet design but don't want to pay 55 dlrs for them, I want to build my own of some sorts but want them to grip the riser in its laid down position. Any ideas?


----------



## NYarrowflinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Do Not get the Kolpin ratcheting gun holders...I bought a set, took me 30 minutes to mount them and 5 minutes to break them...I placed my bow in them and wanted them to tighten up on my limbs a little more and as I attempted to squeeze them a little tighter they snapped right off of the mount...They are made of very fragile plastic...I took them right back to the store and got my money back.

Sorry I didn't answer your question, I just wanted to make sure you didn't waste your money!!!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

I've used these rubber coated mounts for both guns and bow. Also strap backpack to rack and then tie the bow to it for a cushion.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

NYarrowflinger said:


> Do Not get the Kolpin ratcheting gun holders...I bought a set, took me 30 minutes to mount them and 5 minutes to break them...I placed my bow in them and wanted them to tighten up on my limbs a little more and as I attempted to squeeze them a little tighter they snapped right off of the mount...They are made of very fragile plastic...I took them right back to the store and got my money back.
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer your question, I just wanted to make sure you didn't waste your money!!!


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Rembrant1, you have one slick rancher. I have an 08' and love it.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

I bought a kit from sportsmans guide for 39.00. Comes with tank bag rear rack bag and holders and i have been really pleased with it.


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Check these out on ebay I got one and it works great.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...58?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_100&hash=item11464e12a


----------



## Resqdoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Strap in down with bungie cords in a hard case or soft case. Don't use an open rack. The dust that accumilates will cause you nightmares.


----------

